# Jetta OEMs Uncensored!



## 1.8TWolfsberg (May 18, 2002)

Well I needed to fix the bottom pivot ball joint (because it popped out after the initial adjustment after install and even after epoxying them) and could not do it from the back opening of the HID compartment. I decided to tear them apart and, while they are out, Joey Mod them.
Here are a couple pics of what they look like just about completely apart. I will start taping and painting hopefully in the next day or two
























I will post some new pics as I complete the mod http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## miss vdub (May 26, 2004)

wow thats a lot of work. make sure to save time to fix my airhorns, sugar


----------



## gneboardin (Nov 2, 2001)

*Re: (miss vdub)*

goodluck ant


----------



## Big Bad Wolf (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: (gneboardin)*

wanna see a magic trick???? i bet i could pull that blanket from under those parts


----------



## 1.8TWolfsberg (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (Big Bad Wolf)*

Lets see Bob...LOL
Here are a couple pics all prepped and ready for painting http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jdongger (Feb 3, 2005)

Man that looks really good. I really wish the Golf HIDs were as easy to take apart. We got damn glass for ours rather then the plastic.. Bah..
Jeremy


----------



## camflan (Jun 24, 2004)

I am pretty sure my adjustment ball joint popped out too, sure as hell hope I don't have to open them up to fix them. can't wait to see how your's turn out...maybe it will convince me to joey mine also....
damn you vortex!


----------



## 1.8TWolfsberg (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (camflan)*

Its not the upper ball piece (adjuster), it is the lower one where it pivots. YOu can easily see if it came out by removing the back cover and exposing the HID section (where the bulb is installed). YOU can see if the piece came out of the socket.
Another way to tell is how your headlight is aimed. If the piece came out then the projector will be shooting almost straight down.


----------



## camflan (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: (1.8TWolfsberg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TWolfsberg* »_Its not the upper ball piece (adjuster), it is the lower one where it pivots. YOu can easily see if it came out by removing the back cover and exposing the HID section (where the bulb is installed). YOU can see if the piece came out of the socket.
Another way to tell is how your headlight is aimed. If the piece came out then the projector will be shooting almost straight down.

my problem is that my passenger side light is aimed way right, the cutoff is well right of the street and even worse on the highway (farther to right hand side objects)
I attempted to adjust back to the left the other night and it doens't move, the adjuster seems to still tighten/loosen, just no movement in the beam pattern. the up/down and the left right still work on my driver side light and the up/down still works on my passenger side light http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I'll take it off this weekend probably and take a look


----------



## 1.8TWolfsberg (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (camflan)*

after the first few coats of flat black. i think i need a little light sanding a final light spray and they are finished


----------



## Looking4ajetta (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (1.8TWolfsberg)*

Do the lenses come apart or do you have to cut them open?


----------



## Blown05GLI (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: (Looking4ajetta)*

wowwwwwww







makes me want to go outside right now and start on mine. 
what are you going to use to reseal them? I have to work on a pair of oem hids for my f150. cracked chrome from beeing dented. I want to reglue it down and maybe somehow have them rechromed.


----------



## Big Bad Wolf (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: (Blown05GLI)*

looks good ant http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i might need your bentley 2morro,,my crank pulley fell off last night










_Modified by Big Bad Wolf at 10:52 AM 11-18-2005_


----------



## 1.8TWolfsberg (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (Big Bad Wolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blown05GLI* »_what are you going to use to reseal them?

I have not decided yet. I was thinking JBWeld but I am searching for a better or cleaner alternative. I don't think I will have to take them apart again but if I ever did, the JBWeld would make it nearly impossible to do without damaging the headlamp.

_Quote, originally posted by *Big Bad Wolf* »_i might need your bentley 2morro,,my crank pulley fell off last night









mine as well install that ultimate timing belt kit and do the belts, water pump, and tensioner, since you will be in that area
















_Quote, originally posted by *Looking4ajetta* »_Do the lenses come apart or do you have to cut them open?

You have to use an oven or other source of heat that can evenly warm the seal on the lamp so you can pry the lense cover off. I used my home oven heated to 225F and had it in there for about 5 minutes. Took the light out, worked on the seal a bit and repeated that 2 more times.


_Modified by 1.8TWolfsberg at 12:42 PM 11-18-2005_


----------



## ChinoTurbo (Apr 20, 2004)

*Re: Jetta OEMs Uncensored! (1.8TWolfsberg)*

you have balls to do that to oem hids. looks good. your balls must be really, _really_ big. 
Like elephantiasis big. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Jetta OEMs Uncensored! (1.8TWolfsberg)*

Dude.....AWESOME work!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
This thread will be a good tool for people looking to do the same! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Royale5 (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: Jetta OEMs Uncensored! (GS Audio)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
They look real good, it may be too late but be VERY careful when pulling the masking tape off. The reflective material you masked is very touchy and comes up easy if you pull too hard. 
I would NOT use Jb weld to reseal them http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif The stock aheasive will work just fine, just be sure to heat it up. If your not 100% sure about the OEM sealer then get some silicone to bead up on the edges after you get the lense on. DO NOT silicone then put the lense on, the fumes in the silicone may get trapped in the light and fog it up and do funny things to the paint.


----------



## 1.8TWolfsberg (May 18, 2002)

*Re: Jetta OEMs Uncensored! (Royale5)*

Well I finished the painting. They did not come out how I wanted them to...mainly around the edge where the light cutouts meet the front of the housing. The edges of the masking tape did not hold up and/or my edges were not straight enough








Here are some pics. I need to decide whether I want to leave the turn signals amber or make them clear...hmmm
As for the seal, it was cut up while removing the lense cover. I will have to purchase some silicone from Pep Boys or Home Depot before I can throw them back together. Thanks for the tip about putting the silicone after the lense is pressing down (i probaly would have ran a bead on the housing lip and then pressed the lense cover over top and held it...







)


----------



## miss vdub (May 26, 2004)

soooo sick. ant, these are really my birthday present right?


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (miss vdub)*

They look great!!! So when can I come over with mine for the "smoke" session?


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (GS Audio)*

Keep 'em orange, looks nice and clean. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
my $0.02


----------



## Blown05GLI (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: (Akira)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Akira* »_Keep 'em orange, looks nice and clean. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
my $0.02

I concur!! 
Also this should be a sticky at the top!!!!!!!


----------



## Blown05GLI (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: (Blown05GLI)*

also when you get the sealent, post what you used. I might have to take apart my oem ford hids and would like to know what kind is used. Its definitely a tough sealent.


----------



## Royale5 (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: Jetta OEMs Uncensored! (1.8TWolfsberg)*

They look good man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I would keep the amber signals, looks cleaner, the clears make them look cheap (if its possible to make OEM HIDs look cheap







) anyway I would ditch the eyelids though


----------



## 1.8TWolfsberg (May 18, 2002)

*Re: Jetta OEMs Uncensored! (Royale5)*

Well I am all finished. I'd say my satisfaction rate is around 85%. Unless your eyes are a few inches away then they look pretty solid and clean. Just a few pics that are kind of crappy. When the weather cleans up and I wash the car I'll take some new shots http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8T_CR (Oct 24, 2003)

excellent work!! (Y)


----------



## Royale5 (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: (1.8T_CR)*

They look great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (Royale5)*

Great work!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
So......when I come out to PA to visit my cousin again, I can drop off mine for "smoking", right?


----------



## 1.8TWolfsberg (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (GS Audio)*








I do not consider myself that good at it....yet


----------



## Big Bad Wolf (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: (1.8TWolfsberg)*

looks good ant,,,, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blown05GLI (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: (Big Bad Wolf)*

man seeing them finished and on the car really makes me want to do it. What did you use to reseal them?


----------



## 1.8TWolfsberg (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (Blown05GLI)*

Bought a tube of automotive silicone from Pep Boys...comes in clear and black, I used the black stuff and finished off the seal with a clear to make sure I didn't miss and open spots. Its less than $5 a tube








http://www.permatex.com/auto/a...80050










_Modified by 1.8TWolfsberg at 8:29 AM 11-23-2005_


----------



## Blown05GLI (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: (1.8TWolfsberg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TWolfsberg* »_Bought a tube of automotive silicone from Pep Boys...comes in clear and black, I used the black stuff and finished off the seal with a clear to make sure I didn't miss and open spots. Its less than $5 a tube








http://www.permatex.com/auto/a...80050









_Modified by 1.8TWolfsberg at 8:29 AM 11-23-2005_


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








this really should be a sticky in this forum.


----------



## gordogmc (May 19, 2004)

*Re: Jetta OEMs Uncensored! (1.8TWolfsberg)*

If these were available already jeoy moded from the factory, I would totally be in debt!
I love the way they look.


----------



## BrunoVdub (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Jetta OEMs Uncensored! (1.8TWolfsberg)*

personally I do not like the way the OEM HIDs look, but your car does look SWEET! with the altered lights. Excellent Job man. And yes this thread should go somewhere safe so that your work may be looked upon by everyone else who wante to see a "good" job. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8TWolfsberg (May 18, 2002)

*Re: Jetta OEMs Uncensored! (BrunoVdub)*

thanks for the nice comments...I really do appreciate them


----------



## VW_IS_life (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: Jetta OEMs Uncensored! (1.8TWolfsberg)*

does it raelly require you to take everything apart to joey mod them or would it be possible to do so just by removing the plastic cover?


----------



## 1.8TWolfsberg (May 18, 2002)

*Re: Jetta OEMs Uncensored! (VW_IS_life)*

Well you could only remove the lense cover and mask everything up but that is a pain in the ass considering the chrome piece just unclicks out of the housing.
The HARDEST part is removing the lense cover. That can take a good 15 mins or more depending how hot the silicone gets and well you can work with it. Removing the internal pieces takes about 5 minutes.
The main reason I took everything out was to protect them from being cooked in the oven. I did not want to risk heating everything up to several hundred degrees.


----------



## VW_IS_life (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: Jetta OEMs Uncensored! (1.8TWolfsberg)*

is it sealed just like OEM headlights are? because when I joey modded my stock lamps, I used a heat gun and it worked fairly easy (I am not too convinced on the baking-in-the-oven idea..seems a little risky)


----------



## BrunoVdub (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Jetta OEMs Uncensored! (VW_IS_life)*

Baking the lights in the oven is just easier for some people who do not have access to a heat gun. I myself used an old hair dryer and a screw driver to pry off the covers which some people dont want to do. This worked for me very well though.


----------



## briang (Mar 10, 1999)

Nice work. I'd like to do the same...except in paltinum gray for my GLi...but I never will...


----------



## VW_IS_life (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: Jetta OEMs Uncensored! (briang)*

looks sweet
What type of paint did you use ? Im thinking of joey modding my OEM HIDs also


----------



## 1.8TWolfsberg (May 18, 2002)

*Re: Jetta OEMs Uncensored! (VW_IS_life)*

Just regular paint from Pep Boys...IIRC it was called Truck Paint. Just make sure to scuff the surface lightly before spraying. Then between the 2nd and 3rd, or more do another light sand in areas that are rough or not smooth http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW_IS_life (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: Jetta OEMs Uncensored! (1.8TWolfsberg)*

I already have a can of flat black high-temp BBQ paint..i think ill just get the truck-paint you mentioned from pep boys


----------



## VW_IS_life (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: Jetta OEMs Uncensored! (VW_IS_life)*

just got your IM http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
this is what the high temp paint looks like on my stock lamps


----------



## 1.8TWolfsberg (May 18, 2002)

*Re: Jetta OEMs Uncensored! (VW_IS_life)*

Looks good....any closeups?


----------



## sleepygti28 (Feb 24, 2005)

amazing job bro! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
the amber looks way better!


----------

